# GeekVape Zeus Single Coil Glass



## shaheedtait (26/4/21)

Hi all. Urgently looking for a Spare Glass for my single coil Zeus. JHB please. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (26/4/21)

I’m also always on the lookout for Zeus single glass. I am currently using a Dead Rabbit Rta glass as a substitute. Fits well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloudedhead (23/8/21)

shaheedtait said:


> Hi all. Urgently looking for a Spare Glass for my single coil Zeus. JHB please.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


#metoo.. did you find one. I am also urgently looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (23/8/21)

cloudedhead said:


> #metoo.. did you find one. I am also urgently looking



https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/glass/products/geekvape-replacement-glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cloudedhead (23/8/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/glass/products/geekvape-replacement-glass


Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

